#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-28
<jedijf> kvm capable
 * ChinnoDog doesn't like kvm
<ChinnoDog> Core lock issue on SMP makes it not worth it
<ChinnoDog> Xen doesn't appear to have that problem.
<JonathanD> morning pa
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy
<InHisName> hodwy JonathanD and rmg51
<InHisName> uggh s/hodwy/howdy/
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<teddy-dbear> rmg51: is not here :-/
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: too bad, he left his computer running, it must be getting lonely.   Mine gets that way when I run off to class.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-01
<JonathanD> morning PA.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> wakka wakka wakka
<ChinnoDog> Fozzie Bear usually tells a joke first.
<SamuraiAlba> pac man
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-02
<ChinnoDog> sup MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> yeo
<MutantTurkey> about to sleep. all day setting up lights for a jazz band show. time to pass out.
<MutantTurkey> trying to get some work in with cmake first though
<ChinnoDog> All day? ... don't you have to go to school now and then?
<MutantTurkey> Well, I had school till 12:35, had to meet a friend to drop off a book for him, then home around 1:30, grabbed lunch, headed off to high school around 2, just got home.
<ChinnoDog> I see
<MutantTurkey> now i am trying to work on this cmake thinger but i just gave up.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu!
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<InHisName> Howdy SamuraiAlba   gobbling up those piggies ?
<SamuraiAlba> working on it.  GF at Neuro today
<rhpot1991> SamuraiAlba: what were you working on setting up yesterday, I had a response but you were gone and the backlog is at my house
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: sorry man was at class. just got home.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-03
<ChinnoDog> @seen PennBot
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen PennBot.
<jedijf> @seen ChinnoDog
<PennBot`> jedijf: ChinnoDog was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 minute and 1 second ago: <ChinnoDog> @seen PennBot
<ChinnoDog> @seen beckysanderlin`x
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: beckysanderlin`x was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 6 weeks, 6 days, 11 hours, 5 minutes, and 34 seconds ago: <BeckySanderlin`x> ?
<ChinnoDog> long time ago
<ChinnoDog> @seen beckysanderlin
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: beckysanderlin was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 22 weeks, 0 days, 10 hours, 38 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <BeckySanderlin> Is training for CCNA difficult?
<ChinnoDog> @seen ChinnoBunny
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: ChinnoBunny was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 10 weeks, 1 day, 7 hours, 3 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <ChinnoBunny> oh. bunny
<MutantTurkey> @seen MutantTurkey
<PennBot`> MutantTurkey: MutantTurkey was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 9 hours, 58 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: sorry man was at class. just got home.
<ChinnoDog> @seen MutantTurkey
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: MutantTurkey was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 15 seconds ago: <MutantTurkey> @seen MutantTurkey
<jedijf> @seen fail
<PennBot`> jedijf: I have not seen fail.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot should not be recording his own commands
<MutantTurkey> @seen PennBot
<PennBot`> MutantTurkey: I have not seen PennBot.
<jedijf> @seen shit
<PennBot`> jedijf: I have not seen shit.
<ChinnoDog> CoC?
<PennBot`> Somebody said CoC is < lamalex_2> no the CoC sucks, I get shafted by it all the time. I owe so much money to pleia2 because of the CoC, she always slaps me with it :(. Stupid CoC or http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hi jboyette
<jboyette> Hello ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> pfft
<waltman> There's a show on the Travel Channel right now called "Bacon Paradise"
<andrew> waltman: tell SamuraiAlba
<waltman> Turns out there's a place in Arlington, VA called "3" where everything on the menu contains bacon.
<waltman> I need to visit this place.
<waltman> one dish they showed is a pork chop, stuffed with bacon and corn bread, and wrapped in bacon.
<andrew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14 <- someone needs to make a video like this for ubuntu
<PennBot`> Title: YouTube - Chain of Fools : Upgrading through every version of windows (HQ) (at www.youtube.com)
<andrew> Or, if you feel more ambicious, Linux in general
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: There was a show on the Travel Channel last night called "Bacon Paradise"!
<SamuraiAlba> O.o
<andrew> SamuraiAlba:
<andrew> 22:40:11 < waltman> There's a show on the Travel Channel right now called "Bacon Paradise"
<andrew> 22:41:42 < andrew> waltman: tell SamuraiAlba
<andrew> 22:41:53 < waltman> Turns out there's a place in Arlington, VA called "3" where everything on the menu contains bacon.
<andrew> 22:42:04 < waltman> I need to visit this place.
<andrew> 22:43:15 < waltman> one dish they showed is a pork chop, stuffed with bacon and corn bread, and wrapped in bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> ZOMG!
<andrew> [OT] (aka, on topic): Is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from automounting when a digital camera is plugged in?
<SamuraiAlba> Ubuntu is a bit Randy in that way
<jedijf> andrew yes
<andrew> Darn, why did I phrase that as a yes/no question. Mind pointing a path to take?
<jedijf>  polkit-gnome-authorization
<jedijf> storage--then removable, then change as required
<jedijf> or gconf-editor -> apps->nautilus->prefs->media automount ...i thought there was a system (pref or admin)way too, but they keep changing menu item names
<ChinnoDog> lol. "What is the difference between a cheeseburger hoagey and a hoageyburger?" A: "hoageyburger has bacon".  But, it is $1.10 more!
<jedijf> mmm...cheeseburger hoagie
<ChinnoDog> For that price it better be wrapped in bacon.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I know you need one now.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: where is this from?
<jedijf> i have a special spot for my cheeseburger hoagie in atlantic city,nj
<andrew> http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com/?s=bacon
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Around the corner from work there is a little sandwich shop
<jedijf> andrew: i'll check one of my morerecent install when i get home, i think there is a gui way....removable devices or something
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: cheeseburger hoagies when done right, are very nommy
<ChinnoDog> I wish I were lamalex. Then I could post whatever I want on twitter without fear of offending anyone.
<andrew> jedijf: I know I can do it via gui, but I'm trying to add it to a script (well, if I can have the script check if mounted & unmount prior to doing what else it will be doing)
<ChinnoDog> I need an e-mail to snail mail gateway
<ChinnoDog> Any recommendations from anyone?
<JonathanD> I'll do it for $1 per byte.
<ChinnoDog> If I send it in 7-bit ASCII do I get a 12.5% discount?
<JonathanD> Seems reasonable.
<JonathanD> I'll even give you a bulk discount on anything over 1000 bytes per month.
<JonathanD> and a free toaster
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to send you 1MB of new page characters and see if you go bankrupt beflore you can fill my order
<andrew> I still think he'd make out
<JonathanD> at $1 a page?
<ChinnoDog> First he would have to buy all the paper though
<andrew> ~5 pages per first class stamped envelope
<ChinnoDog> lol
<andrew> case of paper is like $47 http://www.staples.com/Staples-Copy-Paper/product_SS122457?cmArea=SC1:CG10:DP1424:CL140691
<PennBot`> Title: Staples® Copy Paper | Staples® (at www.staples.com)
<andrew> That's 5,000 pages
<andrew> or about $0.0094/page
<andrew> 5 pages, plus stamp would equal under 50 cents
<ChinnoDog> So I am paying $917,504 for 1,048,576 sheets of paper and 209,716 stamped envelopes?
<andrew> perhaps
<andrew> fortentually, he's got zero printing costs for that order
<andrew> as even addressing those letters would cost you a ton extra
<ChinnoDog> The envelopes still have to be addressed
<andrew> exactly, but thats still at the rate of $1/byte
<andrew> wait
<andrew> we aren't factoring in your bulk discount
<ChinnoDog> I could provide the messages in a .zip file
<andrew> and the free toasters
<ChinnoDog> haha. 1,1048,576 separate orders?
<ChinnoDog> That could be a lot of free toasters
<JonathanD> the free toaster is per 1000 bytes.
<JonathanD> Just to clarify.
<ChinnoDog> .zip file is still the way to go
<andrew> can't you do better than zip?
<ChinnoDog> It is all the same character. What compressed file format has the smallest header?
<andrew> granted, with it being all the same repeated character, I'm sure many compression formats will do wonders
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I will require you put the funds in escrow.
<JonathanD> andrew: he has to include the destinations as well.
<ChinnoDog> The addresses count against my bytes?
<andrew> ChinnoDog: He didn't say otherwise
<JonathanD> once the funds are in escrow I'll apply for a loan against them and proceed with mailing your blank pages of paper :)
<andrew> Speaking of nearly free things, after hearing a conversation this morning (well, not "hearing", it was via IRC) I'm scared to attend my former college's BYOC (aka, LAN Party) this year
<ChinnoDog> Why?
<andrew> have a few numbers: max event attendance: 250
<andrew> Bawls sponsorship
<andrew> Free* pallet of Bawls
<andrew> Yes, pallet
<andrew> I'm told a pallet of Bawls is 900 bottles
<andrew> * Free, except cost of shipping, which ammounts to ~$200
<JonathanD> When is this?
<andrew> April 2
<andrew> http://acm.pct.edu/byoc/
<PennBot`> Title: PCT ACM's BYOC Site :: Home (at acm.pct.edu)
<andrew> PennBot`: nick PennBot
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like a party
<ChinnoDog> That is 23c a can for bawls. Not bad.
<ChinnoDog> What is MSRP?
<ChinnoDog> Could buy one pallet for $200, sell them at 50c ea. When half are gone you have $200. Spend $100 on pizza, If 1/2 of the rest are gone by the end of the night you have recouped your cost with bawls to spare.
<rhpot1991> bawls seems to be some random energy drink
<ChinnoDog> @seen stump
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen stump.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot`: bawls?
<PennBot`> I have no idea, ChinnoDog.
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fwpzj/iama_74time_jeopardy_champion_ken_jennings_i_will/
<PennBot`> Title: IAmA 74-time Jeopardy! champion, Ken Jennings. I will not be answering in the form of a question. : IAmA (at www.reddit.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-04
<andrew> http://www.mcsweeneys.net/2011/3/2riebschlager.html
<PennBot`> Title: McSweeney's Internet Tendency: Angry Birds - Letters from the Front Lines. (at www.mcsweeneys.net)
<Joe_CoT> great, nickserv is dead
<Joe_CoT> nvm
<lamalex> wtf? http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/255
<PennBot`> Title: Pasión por lo nuestro XVII | Ubuntu-ast (at ubuntu-ast.org)
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<rhpot1991> anyone ever been to the Trocadero?
<rhpot1991> in Philly
 * rhpot1991 picks up a ticket
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> ...
<andrew> day's nearly over
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> I was setting up a wireless network...
<ssweeny> is BaconNet up and running?
<SamuraiAlba> Nah.  Just upgraded grammies in house wifi to N300 :)
<andrew> That's BrownieNet
<andrew> N300?
<andrew> With stock firmware, or third party?
<SamuraiAlba> stock
<andrew> lame
<SamuraiAlba> tp-link router for $20... ho cares?
<SamuraiAlba> *who
<andrew> It supports DD-WRT (and by that, I assume any of the othe major choices)
<andrew> Heading out, back on much later.
<andrew> Banff Mtn Film Festival this evening (and tomorrow evening).
<JonathanS> 330
<SamuraiAlba> grammie using pc :O
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1511.html
<PennBot`> Title: The Joy of Tech comic... Granny VS Steve Jobs. (at www.geekculture.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-05
<US-PA-User310> can i run ubuntu 10 inside windows 7 64 bit?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-27
<MutantTurkey> i should be president...
<MutantTurkey> at least head of school board...
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> ayy
<SamuraiAlba> hihi!
<InHisName1> hi Mr Bacon
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats new?
<rmg51> just the start of a new week
<JonathanD> So it is.
<rmg51> unless you want to count the new speakers I got for my laptop
<JonathanD> yay speakers.
<rmg51> with a subwoofer :-D
<JonathanD> sounds somewhat unportable, though.
<rmg51> don't need it portable
<rmg51> just need it for home
<rmg51> before I would hook the laptop up to my stereo
<rmg51> that's even less portable ;-)
<JonathanD> Ah.
<JonathanD> My onboard speakers are acceptable, usually.
<rmg51> at work I plug into a small bookshelf radio
<rmg51> much better then onboard speakers for listening to music
<JonathanD> cool
<rmg51> breakfast time 8-)
<waltman> *YAWN*
<waltman> Wow, lots of chatter on Twitter last night. Was there some awards show on?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning peeperonis
<EvilResistance> hmm...
<EvilResistance> bleh
<EvilResistance> stupid piece of...
<EvilResistance> it seems the net that my bots run off of imploded :/
<EvilResistance> i'll have to reconfigure the router later
<MutantTurkey> bloop
<EvilResistance> i know why it broke...
<EvilResistance> the recent power flickers probly caused some problems
<EvilResistance> all my bots are affected
<MutantTurkey> ...
<EvilResistance> except those that were hosted off-site
<EvilResistance> i'll have to reconf my router, its static-assigning of IPs got messed
<MutantTurkey> seems like a lot of work
<EvilResistance> meh, its just a basic reboot
<EvilResistance> and reloading the backup of the conf vars
<MutantTurkey> seems like a lot of complaining for little owrk
<MutantTurkey> work'
<EvilResistance> well the fact i'm not *at* the router...
 * EvilResistance is offsite
<EvilResistance> i physically have to power off the thing
<EvilResistance> then restore power, and then restore the confs
<jedijf> EvilResistance: you gonna be around friday to sunday in irc to help with all the global jam stuff?
<EvilResistance> jedijf, i'm going to be sleeping in insanely late on sunday, because i wont be in pittsburgh (where i'm headed next week) until about at 3AM on that Sunday
<EvilResistance> so i *might* not
<EvilResistance> also depends on whether or not the state wants to dump more dev work on my lap
<EvilResistance> (in which case i wont be on because my mind will have exploded)
<jedijf> ok, i just thought that a big focus could be AskUbuntu and your my guy for that
<EvilResistance> i'll prod a few of the mods on AU, have em stop by here
<EvilResistance> but we've got our own events over there for global jam
<jedijf> EvilResistance: not necessary, let them do what they are going to do; we can handle it in channel and reach out if necessary
<EvilResistance> (right now, a massive campaign to burn abandoned questions and the other cruft)
<EvilResistance> yeah, well if i'm on... :P
<jedijf> EvilResistance: saw that, and want to do that
<jedijf> cleanup ftw
<jedijf> easy entry,
<EvilResistance> i've uncovered several bugs in the cleanup system we're using to help expedite the cleanup...
 * EvilResistance knows the guy who coded the cleanup driving system
<MutantTurkey> x11 crashes are embarassing
<InHisName1> I've logged into vnc via rdesktop and running ubuntu. pidgin, firefox, etc.    I got unity to play in there too.
<InHisName1> However the "dash home" prompt keeps covering the screen no matter if I click "dash home" button or esc.  If I got to  the main system and type something, It immediately comes back with password prompt.
<InHisName1> I type in password - THEN I type in some stuff anywhere in main and go back to the localhosted rdesktop and FINALLY it will stop pestering me with those "dash home" search screens.
<InHisName1> This rdesktop thingy depends on X11
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> bacon to you sir
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<MutantTurkey> crappy
<SamuraiAlba> what is wrong?
<MutantTurkey> I hate drupal
<MutantTurkey> and have to work with it.
<MutantTurkey> :/
<JonathanD> Whats wrong with drupal?
<MutantTurkey> not drupal
<MutantTurkey> the drupal extension library
<SamuraiAlba> code me some web pages
<MutantTurkey> documentation is crappy, compatability is crappy, help is crappy, problems are often
<MutantTurkey> modules rather
<SamuraiAlba> I'm playing with a Firebox Edge :)
<MutantTurkey> fun :p
<MutantTurkey> waltman: do you have a displayport to VGA/HDMI/anything I could barrow?
<MutantTurkey> borrow'
<waltman> displayport?
<waltman> oh, pre-minidisplayport?
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> pre-minidisplayport?
<MutantTurkey> port'
<MutantTurkey> ?
<waltman> I might have an old one at home
<waltman> what still uses the old port?
<MutantTurkey> the old port?
<MutantTurkey> i thought this was new technology...
<waltman> OK, Maybe I don't have any idea what you're asking for.
<MutantTurkey> heh it's okay
<waltman> The current port is called a "mini displayport". Since you left off the "mini", I assumed you were asking for something older.
<MutantTurkey> yeah I think it is the older one
<MutantTurkey> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Lenovo_x220.jpg
<waltman> In between my 2004 powerbook and my 2009 macbook, the plug shrunk to about half its size
<MutantTurkey> wikipedia even has a picture of it from my lappy
<waltman> Wait, the second one from the left? That looks like a VGA plug.
<MutantTurkey> no that is a vga blug
<MutantTurkey> the one right of that
<waltman> I can check the dongle I have at home, but it's for mac so I don't know if it's the same.
<waltman> If you've already got a VGA plug, why do you need that?
<MutantTurkey> so I can have 2 output displays
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<waltman> all you need is a cable!
<waltman> didn't it come with a dongle thingy for that?
<MutantTurkey> no cable
<MutantTurkey> i have a vga cable.
<MutantTurkey> i need a displayport one
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-28
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName1> good DayTime to all
<MutantTurkey> weeewub
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Sorry, the connector on my old powerbook display dongle doesn't look anything like the one on your Lenovo.
<JonathanD> waltman: new laptop has the "displayport" or whatever it is thing... is that what the macs have?
<MutantTurkey> okay thank you.
<waltman> JonathanD: Mac laptops now have something they call a "mini displayport".
<MutantTurkey> huh
<JonathanD> ok.
<JonathanD> ah, found images.
<waltman> On newer macs that's become the thunderbolt port, but it's the same size.
<JonathanD> waltman: well, you may call yours thunderbolt... but I call mine VICTORY.
<JonathanD> Or something like that.
<JonathanD> My laptop can have cool names for it's ports too!
<JonathanD> This one over here is "bob" and it's for the network.
<waltman> mine's pre-thunderbolt
<JonathanD> ah
<waltman> Thunderbolt's actually an intel technology. Apple's just an early adopter of it.
<JonathanD> waltman: I think when/if the prices ever come down, I'm gonna find an expresscard SDD.
<JonathanD> I can dual boot with 2 seperate disks...
<JonathanD> Which just sounds nice.
<waltman> I saw something this morning about a linux computer the size of a usb thumbdrive.
<JonathanD> Where?
<waltman> dual cpu, gets its power from usb
<JonathanD> did you see the ubuntu/android thing?
<waltman> it might've been the same thing.
<waltman> give me a sec to check...
<JonathanD> some kind of hybrid phone that you can also use to power a monitor, keyboard, mouse and use as a desktop
<JonathanD> or something like that.
<waltman> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/02/linux-computer-the-size-of-a-thumb-drive-now-available-for-preorder.ars
<JonathanD> nifty.
<JonathanD> so if your TV has a USB, and an hdmi, you have a computer.
<JonathanD> and most new TVs have both.
<JonathanD> and netflix is available for android, so...
<MutantTurkey> proprietary ports are baaad
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: displayport is supposed to be relatively free.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> but thunderbolt is not designed in a way to make it usable by everyone
<MutantTurkey> mac has their way with everything
<MutantTurkey> to be able to cash out on it.
<waltman> My understanding is that the thunderbolt tech is relatively open. The bigger issue was the shape of the connector.
<waltman> thunderbolt seems pretty cool
<MutantTurkey> the shape of the connector?
<MutantTurkey> I wish usb was better designed...
<JonathanD> oh, thunderbolt
<MutantTurkey> is there a way to follow what files a process has open?
<teddy-dbear> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/119031-canonical-reveals-ubuntu-for-android
<waltman> MutantTurkey: lsof
<MutantTurkey> thanks waltman
<InHisName1> ubuntu on a thumb drive, hmmmm
<InHisName1> will it take keyboard and mice?   Have to cnx to USB via a hub ?
<waltman> InHisName1: bluetooth
<InHisName1> well I guess that's better than really LOOOONG cables.
<MutantTurkey> adom: why did you quit on us man
<EvilResistance> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> @quot
<PennBot> I don't have a clue!
<EvilResistance> @quit
<EvilResistance> its not identifying...
<EvilResistance> there we go
<InHisName1> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<InHisName1> @quot
<PennBot> No idea!
<InHisName1> @list
<EvilResistance> yeah that doesnt exist, i was trying to type @quit, and failed
<PennBot> InHisName1: Admin, Channel, Config, Google, Infobot, Karma, Later, Misc, Owner, Seen, User, and Web
<InHisName1> @asdf
<PennBot> No idea.
<InHisName1> i c
<InHisName1> @seen jthan
<PennBot> InHisName1: jthan was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 week, 1 day, 16 hours, 45 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <jthan> I am very glad
<EvilResistance> @karma InHisName
<PennBot> EvilResistance: InHisName has neutral karma.
<EvilResistance> InHisNameyou do have to figure that PennBot was offline since yesterday, so...
<InHisName1> Nobody plusses or minuses me
<EvilResistance> InHisName--
<EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName1> PHhhhtbbttt
<InHisName1> @user EvilResistance
<PennBot> InHisName1: Resistance was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 2 minutes and 58 seconds ago: <EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName1> how is user diff from seen ?>
<EvilResistance> what exactly were you trying to do?
<EvilResistance> @user
<PennBot> EvilResistance: (user [<channel>] <name>) -- Returns the last time <name> was seen and what <name> was last seen saying. This looks up <name> in the user seen database, which means that it could be any nick recognized as user <name> that was seen. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<EvilResistance> because @user exists in several things
<EvilResistance> @list user
<PennBot> EvilResistance: capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, register, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<EvilResistance> @user list
<PennBot> EvilResistance: adom, InHisName, Resistance, and Test
<EvilResistance> @user capabilities InHisName
<EvilResistance> d'aw, you have none.
<EvilResistance> @list Seen
<PennBot> EvilResistance: any, last, seen, since, and user
<EvilResistance> InHisName: @user doesnt exist as its own command in the User module.  it does, however, exist as its own command in the infobot module
<InHisName1> @misc
<PennBot> Wish I knew!
<InHisName1> @help misc
<PennBot> InHisName1: Error: There is no command "misc".
<InHisName1> @list
<PennBot> InHisName1: Admin, Channel, Config, Google, Infobot, Karma, Later, Misc, Owner, Seen, User, and Web
<InHisName1> @web
<PennBot> I don't know, InHisName1.
<EvilResistance> @list Misc
<PennBot> EvilResistance: apropos, help, last, list, more, ping, source, tell, and version
<EvilResistance> @Misc help
<PennBot> EvilResistance: (misc help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<EvilResistance> @list Web
<PennBot> EvilResistance: doctype, fetch, headers, netcraft, size, title, urlquote, and urlunquote
<EvilResistance> InHisName: @list <plugin name>
<EvilResistance> it'll tell you what commands are with a plugin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-29
<InHisName1> @web help
<PennBot> I don't have a clue.
<InHisName1> @list
<PennBot> InHisName1: Admin, Channel, Config, Google, Infobot, Karma, Later, Misc, Owner, Seen, User, and Web
<InHisName1> @list infobot
<PennBot> InHisName1: stats, status, tell, and update
<InHisName1> @infobot y, y, y, n
<PennBot> No idea, InHisName1.
<InHisName1> @infobot stats, status, tell, update
<PennBot> I have no idea, InHisName1.
<SamuraiAlba> Heya
<SamuraiAlba> Bacons!
<InHisName> @list
<PennBot> InHisName: Admin, Channel, Config, Google, Infobot, Karma, Later, Misc, Owner, Seen, User, and Web
<InHisName> @infobot example
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> leap_day++
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: coming to bug jam?
<ChinnoDog> Not this time. Way too busy
<ChinnoDog> sorry
<jedijf> you wasted a trip to walk around valley forge
<jedijf> i knew that was a fail
<jedijf> bonehead
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<ChinnoDog> I'm staying home and doing work
<ChinnoDog> Unless pleia2 proposes to me. http://www.timeanddate.com/date/leap-day-february-29.html
<PennBot`> Title: Leap Day traditions (at www.timeanddate.com)
<waltman> https://duckduckgo.com/ (speaking of leap day)
<PennBot`> Title: DuckDuckGo (at duckduckgo.com)
<ChinnoDog> That appears to be a search engine..
<waltman> Yes, yes it is.
<waltman> It's a local Philly start-up.
<waltman> perl-powered, mostly
<waltman> no ads, no cookies
<JonathanD> Will they come to fosscon?
<JonathanD> I keep hearing about them...
<waltman> I'll work on them.
<waltman> We're trying to get them to a phl.pm meeting.
<JonathanD> waltman: how do they make dollars?
<JonathanD> Or do they.
<waltman> Well, right now they've got some VC money.
<JonathanD> rihgt, but no ads + a free web service...
<JonathanD> Do they sell data in aggregate, or are they "free"
<JonathanD> and if so, whats the long term survival plan.
<JonathanD> All these questions and more answered in the next episode!
<waltman> I asked them exactly that question.
<waltman> but I forget their answer :)
<JonathanD> They said "well, since the world is ending this december, it really doesn't matter."
<waltman> I think one idea was targetted searches on companies' sites.
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> like the google site search thingies?
<waltman> Look at all the ! searches they support.
<JonathanD> I saw that.
<waltman> Presumably they had enough money-making ideas to convince the VC to invest.
<waltman> also afaik they only have 2 full time employees, plus a few folks doing some project work for them.
<waltman> e.g. they paid someone (they know) to make an iphone app for them
<JonathanD> You mentioned that to me.
<JonathanD> I think.
<waltman> quite possible
<JonathanD> I want to go to this vmware thing next week but there no way I can get there.
<waltman> where is it?
<JonathanD> great vallye.
<JonathanD> *valley
<JonathanD> at 8:00 am
<waltman> Is the sun even up by then?
<JonathanD> if it was philly, I could reasonably take the train.
<JonathanD> Yes.
<waltman> Can't you drive to GV instead of driving to Conshy?
<JonathanD> Crissi has work in conshy, too.
<waltman> aha
<waltman> and they're inconveniently in opposite directions
<JonathanD> and jason can't be dropped off until 8:20 ish.
<waltman> bummer
<JonathanD> Can I walk there in 2 hours? :p
<waltman> doubtful
<JonathanD> waltman: we need interconnects on our train service.
<waltman> yes, yes we do.
<JonathanD> I could take the train from norristown to philly, then back to paoli.
<JonathanD> If I leave at say, 4am.
<waltman> I suppose you could take the nhsl to radnor and take that to paoli.
<waltman> it's not a *great* connection there.
<JonathanD> there's a connection in radner?
<waltman> let me check the map...
<waltman> The 2 lines intersect, but the stations are maybe 1/4 mile apart
<JonathanD> Thats managable.
<JonathanD> if the schedules work for it, anyway.
<JonathanD> the regional probably arrives 13 and a half seconds after the NHSL
<waltman> there's also a bus that runs up 30, but I wouldn't recommend that
<waltman> the nhsl runs frequently enough that you might be ok
<JonathanD> Then I have to get back, too
<JonathanD> and get to work
<JonathanD> which means regional to NHSL, back to norristown regional to conshy.
<JonathanD> quite a bit of effort, heh :p
<pleia2> I already have a fiance, I don't want another
<jedijf> it's only one day every 4 years
<jedijf> hmmm
<ChinnoDog> yea. c'mon pleia2, this opportunity doesn't come around often
<waltman> ChinnoDog: maybe you could baptize pleia2 into Mormanism!
<pleia2> is that allowed while I'm still alive?
<ChinnoDog> I do not think pleia2 is very compatible with Mormanism
<waltman> it doesn't matter!
<ChinnoDog> Maybe hedonism
<waltman> I see her more as a pastafarian
<ChinnoDog> haha
<waltman> I think the FSM would be happy with complex, tangled relationships :)
<pleia2> I am an atheist and skeptic, and almost done reading Genesis via Torah (translated to english, I'm not /that/ good)
<InHisName> maybe more into ubuntuism
<waltman> http://www.happletea.com/2012/02/28/consequences/
<PennBot`> Title: Happle Tea - Consequences (at www.happletea.com)
<waltman> speaking of open source...matlab seems even more broken on my linux box than it was the last time I tried to use it.
<waltman> I hate matlab
<waltman> Mostly I hate trying to install it.
<MutantTurkey> poing pong
<MutantTurkey> matlab seems ridic
<MutantTurkey> why do people use it?
<meowthhh> anyone here?
<Joe_CoT> yes
<meowthhh> sup
<meowthhh> lol
<Joe_CoT> not much . working
<meowthhh> i just saw this channel
<meowthhh> and thought id see what was going on
<Joe_CoT> mostly people just hanging out. just comes and goes
<Joe_CoT> there were people talking an hour ago
<meowthhh> oh cool
<meowthhh> I'm usually just on the trees chat
<meowthhh> lol
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<Joe_CoT> haha, as in reddit-trees?
<meowthhh> yup
<meowthhh> lol
<Joe_CoT> are you a philly person?
<meowthhh> pittsburgh
<Joe_CoT> ah
<meowthhh> but I'm in israel now
<meowthhh> back in 3 weeks for break
<meowthhh> yay
<MutantTurkey> yeah people just hanging out
<MutantTurkey> it's all about philly
<meowthhh> oh man
<MutantTurkey> well i suppose some people are from pittsburg :p
<meowthhh> that sucks
<meowthhh> lol
<MutantTurkey> lol
<meowthhh> philly fans......
<meowthhh> no commen
<MutantTurkey> I wonder what the geographical split is
<meowthhh> lol
<meowthhh> its big
<MutantTurkey> meowthhh: i'm from pittsburg
<meowthhh> diff genre of peopl
<meowthhh> e
<meowthhh> YEAH?
<meowthhh> yay!
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<meowthhh> sweet
<meowthhh> my hometown
<MutantTurkey> yeah i am really bored
<MutantTurkey> this rain is killing my attitude and i am listening to the inception soundtrack
<MutantTurkey> so it's rather mopey
<meowthhh> lol i just got back from schoo
<meowthhh> long lab today
<meowthhh> raining in pittsburgh?
<MutantTurkey> philly
<meowthhh> oh
<meowthhh> ok
<meowthhh> lol
<MutantTurkey> wait you're going to school in israel?
<meowthhh> yeah
<meowthhh> I'm in university here for the year
<MutantTurkey> coolness
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: this rain is depressing
<waltman> MutantTurkey: because some people need to do a lot with matrices, and matlab comes with lots of stuff built in
<meowthhh> its raining here too surprisingly
<JonathanD> it's yucky out here.
<MutantTurkey> aren't there some good alternatives to doing math related programming?
<MutantTurkey> octave, julia... stuff like that?
<waltman> octave is a pale subset of matlab
<MutantTurkey> julia is pretty cool
<MutantTurkey>  http://julialang.org/
<PennBot`> Title: The Julia Language (at julialang.org)
<waltman> julia's cool, but still very new
<waltman> also julia's just a language, while matlab is a complete shiny gui environment
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> pointy guiey wysywiggy?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: it's worse with my van being worked on; trapped in gloomy office
<MutantTurkey> :/
<MutantTurkey> it's worse with no vehicle whatsoever; trapped inside my home because i don't want to walk in the rain :p
<meowthhh> ugh
<meowthhh> i hate not driving here
<meowthhh> it sucks
<meowthhh> lol
<MutantTurkey> Landerman huh?
<meowthhh> whats
<MutantTurkey> what.
<MutantTurkey> wut
<meowthhh> what
<meowthhh> wat
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: i'm warming up to Drupal :p
<MutantTurkey> meowthhh: i'm just messing with you. you can get anyones name with whois
<MutantTurkey> lol
<meowthhh> lol
<meowthhh> :P
<MutantTurkey> it's really easy
<meowthhh> yeah i know
<meowthhh> lol
<MutantTurkey> especially if you want to track someone down
<MutantTurkey> :x
<meowthhh> i was just weirded out
<meowthhh> for a sec
<meowthhh> haha
<MutantTurkey> hehe
 * MutantTurkey cackles
<meowthhh> bwahahaha
<MutantTurkey> Raspberry Pi is ready for preorder
<meowthhh> wtf is that
<waltman> I don't see what I'd do with a Raspberry Pi
<MutantTurkey> wtf it's awesome
<MutantTurkey> waltman: server
<MutantTurkey> it's powerful enough and has enough space to be a basic web server
<meowthhh> woop woop
<MutantTurkey> weeewub
<waltman> Right, but it's just a card, right? Don't you have to put it inside ANOTHER server?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: it's amotherboard
<MutantTurkey> with processor
<MutantTurkey> with graphics card
<MutantTurkey> usb
<MutantTurkey> hdmi
 * MutantTurkey problem is that I don't have a HDMI capable monitor
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I am thinking about buying it, setting it up somewhere on drexel's campus. then just leaving it.
<waltman> oh, ok, that makes a bit more sense
<MutantTurkey> ethernet too
<MutantTurkey> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-112hr347enr/pdf/BILLS-112hr347enr.pdf
<MutantTurkey> crazy
<Sadin> MutantTurkey oh are you now
<MutantTurkey> it's alright
<Sadin> :P funny thing is im building my site on my vps right now http://199.19.116.226
<PennBot`> Title: SparkzDev (at 199.19.116.226)
<Sadin> still need a domain
<Sadin> and its wordpress thats why its ironic lol
<MutantTurkey> you can have mutantturkey.com if you like
<MutantTurkey> LOL jl
<MutantTurkey> domains are cheep dude
<MutantTurkey> just get one
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i know they are
<Sadin> it has to go through my dad though cause i dont have a credit card
<jedijf> morrison
<MutantTurkey> yessir?
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: buy a visa giftcard at a wawa
<pleia2> awww, a friend of mine actually did propose to her boyfriend (now fiance :)) today!
<JonathanD> :D
<waltman> pleia2: yay!
<jedijf> he should marry her in 4 years
<jedijf> keep gifts down
<ssweeny> yes! cohabitate first then register at thinkgeek
<ssweeny> everybody wins
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<InHisName> sadin want a free domain ending with   abc.co.cc ?    I got a free one.
<InHisName> Sadin: tell me if homedomain.co.cc is working
<InHisName> co.cc is Korea but many sites $0
<InHisName> I checked and sadin.co.cc is avail for $0
<Sadin> InHisName alright thanks ill check it out
<MutantTurkey> who wants a boring .co.cc domain
<MutantTurkey> clearly unlegit
<EvilResistance> lolwut?
<MutantTurkey> lolwhuuuuuutwhutwhut
<MutantTurkey> I'm rather bored lately.
<EvilResistance> it shows :P
<EvilResistance> you should play an MMO
<EvilResistance> or take my place in this calculus course so i can go get some sleep
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-01
<InHisName> OH !    Neat-O    I miss my  calculus classes.
<InHisName> Wow! it's been over 40 yearts since the last final.
 * InHisName wonders --> is it too early to say good morning ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> same old same-o
<InHisName> Morning AGAIN
<waltman> TIRED
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> so whats happening in each of you's ubuntu activitiy today?
<teddy-dbear> listen to tunes all day :-D
<EvilResistance> ugh, did PennBot explode again >.>
<EvilResistance> @quit I have failed, and need to be punished.
<MutantTurkey> like really bord
<ChinnoDog> Do some work for me
<MutantTurkey> Oh god my idiotic professor is saying how the 2 party system is bad...
<EvilResistance> i'll bring PennBot back up later, it appears that my internet is on a constant state of implodification >.>
<MutantTurkey> sigh...
<MutantTurkey> "there have only ever been republican and democratic candidates"
<MutantTurkey> this guy doesn't even know history
<MutantTurkey> whigs? HELLO
<EvilResistance> there's other candidates too
<EvilResistance> but nobody pays attention to em xD
<MutantTurkey> that's also relatively true
<MutantTurkey> but they are pretty important.
<MutantTurkey> what about in 96' when Perot carried like 10% of the vote and screwed bob dole over?
<EvilResistance> i wasnt paying attention in 96 :P
<MutantTurkey> not to mention, while they won't get elected. their points often get picked up by a major candidate
<MutantTurkey> 'oh you like 3rd party guy? well I also support _____ so vote for me because I'm a real candidate'
<MutantTurkey> evil ballot access laws are half the reason why 3rd parties dont have a chance
<waltman> <cough>Ralph Nader in 2000</cough>
<waltman> or John Anderson in, I think, 1980
<MutantTurkey> they carry quite a bit
<MutantTurkey> this guy though just pisses me off
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: rare if ever have US ever had more than 2 strong parties at a time.
<waltman> right, the other parties usually just work as spoilers for the major parties
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: right but they weren't always Republican and Democratic
<waltman> right, only for the last 150 years.
<waltman> the current winner-take-all system strongly favors 2 parties. countries with lots of parties generally have some sort of proportional representation.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: right, which would probably be better
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-02
<pleia2> jedijf: nice interview with cprofitt :)
<pleia2> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/03/01/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-philly-jam/ \o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> morning InHisName
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> morning rmg51 -- where's teddy?
<InHisName> Is he stuck in an empty chocolate fondue pot ?
<rmg51> he's still sleeping
<waltman> morning
<jedijf> pleia2: just emulating you! and thanks
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> when does the jam start ? today? tonight ? or later ?
<jedijf> it's on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11732716&postcount=3
<InHisName> It keeps kicking me out when I try to log in via launchpad account.
<teddy-dbear> they must know you ;-)
<InHisName> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service. ####We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.####(Error ID: 2253carambolalaunchpad683
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: a fine way to treat someone they know.   Harms the size of bug jam attendance.
<pleia2> good day jamming pennyslvania
<InHisName> If I can ever login to unanswered - it kiks me out
<pleia2> InHisName: you can ask in #launchpad
<ChinnoDog> I predict the keyboards of tomorrow will have discrete buttons for smilie faces, hearts, and ordering pizza
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: i disagree
<MutantTurkey> remember those crappy 90's keyboards with all those ridiculous shortcuts?
<ChinnoDog> The programmable buttons?
<ChinnoDog> A lot of the programmable buttons on earlier keyboars are now recognized by all operating systems
<jedijf> thanks pleia2 i was selling
<jedijf> approvals ftw
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> beta 1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<InHisName> I try to login to askubuntu for the logjam and I get:  [Unable to log in with your OpenID provider:  cr cr  Canceled ]
<InHisName> I tried using my launchpad signin.
<InHisName> ooops wrong room
<InHisName> #launchpad seems to ALMO
<InHisName> ST as noisy as here
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-03
<EvilResistance> .
<EvilResistance> hello
<InHisName> HiYa EvilResistance
<jedijf> InHisName: i log in no problem; i think the problem may be local
<jedijf> hi patbarron welcome
<MutantTurkey> wee wub wub wub
<MutantTurkey> wait for the drop
<MutantTurkey> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEB
<MutantTurkey> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/50255_287014310661_988036_n.jpg
<MutantTurkey> this guy makes me angry
<jedijf> InHisName: you have 2 launchpad accounts
<jedijf> InHisName: inhisname and richpacs <--launchpad ids
<patbarron> hi jedif, thanks for the welcome :)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: is Hurricane calling for snow?
<MutantTurkey> no i think just downpouring tonight
<MutantTurkey> this weather makes me miserable
<MutantTurkey> patbarron: PA hooray thanks for stopping by today.
<patbarron> Sorry, jedifj, misspelled your name - stupid hard-to-read font.  :)
<MutantTurkey> patbarron: you can just type je then hit tab. it will autocomplete the name with most clients
<patbarron> Learn something new every day - works with Pidgin...
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: we need PennBot to sing a Pennsylvania Haiku to newcomers
<MutantTurkey> patbarron: yep :-)
<MutantTurkey> (also it works on the command line)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: we need pennbot
<jedijf> and we need tab complete /everywhere/
<MutantTurkey> use zsh...
<MutantTurkey> git branch autocompletion <3
<waltman> http://www.mawode.com/blog/blog/2012/03/02/obamaized-whoopie-pies/
<InHisName> Hey, MutantTurkey, your neighbor that's so scarey to you should meet Ms. Whoopie Pies and become Mr. Whoopie Pies.   THEN you could adopt them as your favorite aunt and uncle!
<waltman> ?
<Sadin_> zach want.... http://www.alliedelec.com/raspberrypi/?gclid=CIfFuryLya4CFS5j7AodnlgeEA
<Sadin_> @sadin
<Sadin_> @Sadin
<InHisName> Sadin_: you missed the mass order I think on thurs.  There were two factories making them and they both sold out in so few minutes.  March's production will   be  availllaaable at end of month, have patience.
<Sadin_> InHisName did you get one?
<InHisName> No, I missed by 5 hours.
<Sadin_> oh wow
<InHisName> also jobless
<Sadin_> i read baout it and was really eager but then forgot then i was checking on linux.com and saw that they had sold out in minutes...
<InHisName> no $$$ for spending
<InHisName> in a couple of months, supply should be much bigger as production ramps up.
<Sadin_> InHisName dam.... stinks i just sold my crappy RCA surround sound system in my bedroom and bought M-Audio Studio Production monitors...
<Sadin_> i dunno if i wanna be a programmer or persue a carrer in music yet...
<Sadin_> still a junior in HS
<InHisName> you gots gobs of time.    Consider doing both for 5 years.
<Sadin_> InHisNAme yeah i was gonna make music in my spare time and do webdesign/dev freelance for money to pay off school
<InHisName> do it
<Sadin_> and of course like work at our local ace hardware or fast fod place :P
<Sadin_> with many hobbies comes less time but more opportunities. thats the way i see it.
<InHisName> about 25 years ago someone told me that if x% of humans were programmers, then 8*x% of musicians were programmers.
<Sadin_> lol
<Sadin_> Thats along time ago i was negative 9yrs old.
<Sadin_> :P
<InHisName> So we did survey of our computer club in Orlando,  of 350 members then,  25% played music, 2 were even professional composers.
<InHisName> Do you have a picture of your self when your were -9 years ?
<Sadin_> InHisName yes sec
<Sadin_> i believe the far left is me. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4e/Sperm_stained.JPG/800px-Sperm_stained.JPG
<Sadin_> at -9yrs old
<Sadin_> O.o too literal? lol
<MutantTurkey> " Hey, MutantTurkey, your neighbor that's so scarey to you should meet Ms. Whoopie Pies and become Mr. Whoopie Pies.   THEN you could adopt them as your favorite aunt and uncle!" wait what
<Sadin_> lol
<InHisName> NO, that is  45678234  you wanted: 45687234    you had mistake in transposition.
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: do music as a hobby
<Sadin_> rofl people call you MutantTurkey in RL
<MutantTurkey> honestly there are awesome opportunities to be a programmer, philly is #3 for tech groth
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: whatt everyone calls me MT all the time
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey i hate philly
<Sadin_> and Reading....
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: I love philly... anyway Tech is the industry you want
<MutantTurkey> music means no money, hard work, and a lot of shit.
<MutantTurkey> sfajfdsajflsajflksajflds sorry sorry sorry
<MutantTurkey> but seriously, I am really into music and am pursuing it as a fun thing - it makes it much better
<MutantTurkey> taking music to seriously ruined the fun for me, putting pressure on something that should be fun isn't good
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey meh you may be right i might not want to make Music so much as be a Sound engineer or go into production and recording
<InHisName> music is joy, self satisfaction, expression, etc.
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: I am into production....
<MutantTurkey> that is what I'm into
<Sadin_> Cool
<InHisName> programming is joy, self satisfaction, expression, etc.
<MutantTurkey> being a sound engineer won't pay as well or be as steady.
<MutantTurkey> it all depends
<InHisName> one pays better and goes obsolete quickly
<InHisName> other pays arful and does not obsolete
<MutantTurkey> I am saying - if my band takes off - great I'll quit my job and tour, but i need a real job in the meantime
<InHisName> so make mucho dinero and be forgotten
<InHisName> or make pittance and be remembered forever
<InHisName> or do both and straddle the differences
<MutantTurkey> exactly...
<MutantTurkey> webgl is cool
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey InHisName these are what i ordered and will be here by monday with the money from selling my sound system http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-Powered-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B0051WAM1O/ref=pd_cp_MI_1
<MutantTurkey> oh god dude...
<MutantTurkey> no just kididng that's cool
<MutantTurkey> I recommend getting some decent headphones first.
<Sadin_> yeah im really excited
<MutantTurkey> 99 bucks and you have a pair on sennheiser hd280 pro's which are like industry standard.
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey I have Razor Over ear and Beats by Dre iBeats
<MutantTurkey> ...
<Sadin_> im good
<MutantTurkey> no respect
<MutantTurkey> i cant even talk to you anymore
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey for what?
<MutantTurkey> throw away those crappy headphones now.
<Sadin_> the iBeats?
<MutantTurkey> Dre Beats are the crappiest crap ever
<MutantTurkey> you are being ripped out of your mind.
<MutantTurkey> please
<MutantTurkey> invest in something decent.
<MutantTurkey> now.
<MutantTurkey> goodbye
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey i got them for free....
<Sadin_> sooo
<Sadin_> yeah
<MutantTurkey> no just throw them out...
<Sadin_> Throw out my 100$ headphones my dad paid for and gave to me as a gift cause he broke his iphone fuck no....
<MutantTurkey> yes please please just save yourself
<MutantTurkey> also I recommend sweetwater.com as a good website and resource
<Sadin_> thats retarder
<Sadin_> retarded...
<Sadin_> and okay ill check em out
<MutantTurkey> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/HD280Pro/
<MutantTurkey> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MDR7506/
<MutantTurkey> bother are good
<MutantTurkey> the MDR's dont fit me well ( i dunno why)
<Sadin_> They dont have production monitors????
<MutantTurkey> who?
<MutantTurkey> http://www.sweetwater.com/shop/studio/studio-monitors/
<MutantTurkey> sweetwater does like freeshipping on everything
<Sadin_> oh i couldnt find that :/
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> have you played with linux + pro audio yet?
<MutantTurkey> its a joke but it's still fun
<Sadin_> Nope
<Sadin_> ive ben usng my macbook for stuff recently
<Sadin_> Macbook, 2 CentOS VPS' , my fedora tower hasnt been touched recently...
<MutantTurkey> yeah thats the way to go
<Sadin_> There studio monitors are really expensive.... the M-Audios i ordered came right from Carlile PA O.o much rather buy from them through amazon
<MutantTurkey> amazon?
<MutantTurkey> like i said, sweetwater
<MutantTurkey> :p
<Sadin_> nononono $better on amazon
<MutantTurkey> the thing with amazon you have 50,000 idiotic teenagers writing 'oh dud3 my b33ts drop phat bass lines so h4rd' who don't undestand anything about music....
<MutantTurkey> then you go to sweetwater and they actually know what they are talking about
<MutantTurkey> I dunno - amazon has ok prices
<Sadin_> if they have the same M-Aduio AV40's on amazon for 30-40$less
<Sadin_> id go with Amazon
<MutantTurkey> how much was shipping?
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey Free
<MutantTurkey> wow sweet
<MutantTurkey> well I would say go with amazon in that case
<Sadin_> Most items on amazon are free well all the things ive bought have been
<MutantTurkey> I stick to sweetwater for several reasons - higher quality, no hassle shipping, good return policies
<Sadin_> free shipping*
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: all depends on size as well, most companies get stingy with a few pounds
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey well the sellier was a legit store in PA which isnt too far away and i know what im looking for cause im not dumb so i dont read dumb teenagers reviews ;)
<MutantTurkey> most of all I have a personal sweetwater sound  engineer who  I can call 9-5 and talk to him every time...
<MutantTurkey> they have good advice
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: what shop?
<MutantTurkey> Sadin_: also what microphone setup do you have?
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey none
<Sadin_> only new to this sorta thing and im not like... recording
<MutantTurkey> oh cool
<MutantTurkey> what's your budget?
<Sadin_> i play the music and make it in Ableton and Soundcloud
<Sadin_> Upload it to soundcloud*
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey atm none
<Sadin_> lol
<MutantTurkey> how are you recoding then? macbook built in microphone?
<Sadin_> I dont record
<Sadin_> I write my music write my own synth and drum tracks and render it as an MP3
<MutantTurkey> Midi then?
<MutantTurkey> cool cool
<Sadin_> Exactly
<MutantTurkey> do you have a midi key or synth pad?
<Sadin_> got a M-Audio Oxygen49 Midi keyboard with 8 controller knobs and 9 sliders
<MutantTurkey> that's pretty nice
<Sadin_> My Drum teacher i take rpivate lessons from lent it to me cause he dun need it
<MutantTurkey> m audio has some nice stuff
<Sadin_> which was very generous
<MutantTurkey> I stay away from midi since I don't really need it
<MutantTurkey> if you want a nice all around recording too - the H4N Zoom is great
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey im told by all the music Majors i know in collage and 3 music teachers in my School M-Audio can always be trusted and is in the top 5 rated apparently
<Sadin_> so im taking their word for it :P
<MutantTurkey> uh
<MutantTurkey> Shure is always trusted :-)
<Sadin_> They are
<Sadin_> Their good too
<MutantTurkey> shure is the industry standard
<MutantTurkey> every show you go to they are singing on a SM-58 and micing the guitars with SM57's
<Sadin_> But for a kid on a budget and hearing great things about Shure and M-Adio and finding M-audio production monitors for 73$ you cant pass it up
<MutantTurkey> probably the bass cab with a B-52
<MutantTurkey> Shure has awesome prices as well
 * Sadin_ needs to goto bed
<MutantTurkey> goodnight
<MutantTurkey> drop those beets asap...
 * Sadin_ is waking up in 5hrs to ride in a van for 4hrs to trumble conneticuit .....
<Sadin_> lol shut up
<MutantTurkey> yuck conneticut
<Sadin_> true true true
<MutantTurkey> this kid....
<InHisName> I was going to ask u 2 of either are doing part of logjam this weekend ?   cept he left already.
<MutantTurkey> logjam?
<InHisName> (09:01:59) jedijf: it's on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11732716&postcount=3
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> morning
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<rmg51> slow
<rmg51> getting ready to do my weekly shopping
<SamuraiAlba> Happen to have some 2gb or beter CF cards and 44 pin FEMALE to CD adapters laying around?
<SamuraiAlba> oops
<SamuraiAlba> FEMALE to CF
<rmg51> sorry, no
<SamuraiAlba> np  ty :)
<SamuraiAlba> I have some fireboxes to play with :)
<rmg51> I'm out of here ;-)
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Morning!
<JonathanD> howdy SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<SamuraiAlba> looking for a 2gb CF card
<SamuraiAlba> I have some fireboxes here that I need t PFSense or m0n0wall
<SamuraiAlba> K6-2500 CPUs
<SamuraiAlba> *K6-2 500 LOL
<SamuraiAlba> What are you up to JonathanD
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: how bout a microdrive instead.
<JonathanD> I have one of those around here somewhere.
<SamuraiAlba> that would rock :)
<JonathanD> It might only be 1GB though :/
<SamuraiAlba> ack
<JonathanD> and they do use a lot more power.
<JonathanD> I'll look
<SamuraiAlba> unfrtunately I need a minimum of 2 :(
<JonathanD> It's either 1 2 or 4
<SamuraiAlba> at least according to dox
<SamuraiAlba> oooh
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<JonathanD> I had a handful of them back in the day.
<JonathanD> My PDA had a spinning disk ;)
<SamuraiAlba> At least I got an android phone now :)
<SamuraiAlba> 2.2.2 tho
<SamuraiAlba> I need 2.3 for WWF
<JonathanD> gonna play a game.
<SamuraiAlba> crap.
<SamuraiAlba> I need to root it to upgrade
<SamuraiAlba> >.<
<SamuraiAlba> YAY!
<SamuraiAlba> Cyanogen!
<waltman> morning
<SamuraiAlba> mornin
<MutantTurkey> HHELP. KEYBOSARD BREAKS ON CSPSLOCK PPRRESS. OSK BAD. X11 UUBUNTUU BHLP
<MutantTurkey> CAN I SWITCH TO A TTY W/O KEYBOAED?
<MutantTurkey> :{
<jedijf> think alt ctl f7
<jedijf> see if that works
<jedijf> f1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-04
 * EvilResistance walks in
<EvilResistance> Ubuntu global jam started yet?
 * InHisName wanders in after browsing unanswered ubuntu questions to answer.
<InHisName> EvilResistance: it started Friday
<InHisName> Ends tomorrow
<passstab> anyone home?
 * InHisName thinks he is home
<passstab> would it help to bring a system 76 laptop tomorrow?
<passstab> i don't have a spare drive for it
<passstab> meh i'll bring it
<InHisName> would that be a decendant from IBM system 36  ?
<passstab> ...
<passstab> http://www.system76.com/index.php/laptops/model/lemur
<passstab> good night
<InHisName> Good Morning
<jedijf> setup and ready at hive76 - come on down - we'll be here til 6pm
<jedijf> updating my dell hoping to do some friendly testing
<jedijf> you can do friendly testing at home too, dl 12.04 beta1 burn to cd, run live and do system testing - send report - i know each of you have at least 3 boxes you can do!
<waltman> I just uploaded my first-ever video to youtube, but I'm not seeing it there. Does it usually take some time to show up?
<waltman> At least, iMovie *said* it was uploading it to youtube...
<pleia2> jedijf: woohoo!
<InHisName> waltman: did your movie show up yet ?
<EvilResistance> InHisName, ah, this is what happens when I disappear due to studyi8ng :/
<InHisName> bing !   torrent notified me that my 12.04 d/l has completed.
<ChinnoDog> pungent pangolin
<pangolin> :(
<ChinnoDog> That would have been a fun name for an Ubuntu release
<EvilResistance> ChinnoDog, lol
<waltman> InHisName: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgUjD0Axgjc
<waltman> The version I uploaded from iMovie never showed up.  That was sent from my iPhone.
<waltman> The iPhone *said* it was uploading as "HD", but the highest quality's only 360p.
<ChinnoDog> Your phone lied to you
<waltman> :(
<ChinnoDog> Are you surprised?
<waltman> :(
<waltman> Well, "HD (23.0 MB)" seemed odd, considering the full 1080p clip was 237 MB.
<rmg51> sound isn't working for me in flash :P
<ChinnoDog> I wish there was an open source shared disk file system that was both Linux and Windows compatible
<rmg51> don't like fat?
<ChinnoDog> fat is not shared disk
<ChinnoDog> If I mount that from two operating systems at once it will blow up
<ChinnoDog> It will be a grease fire!
<rmg51> Microsoft doesn't care about linux
<rmg51> not unless linux can close the user gap
<ChinnoDog> Shared disk file system developers care about compatibility. There just aren't any that are open source/free with Windows drivers that I can find.
<rmg51> that's why I keep separate laptops for linux and windows
<ChinnoDog> I don't like lugging around separate laptops.
<ChinnoDog> I am not a pack mule
<rmg51> I use Teddy for that ;-)
<rmg51> any more I just leave the windows box at home
<ChinnoDog> poor teddy
<rmg51> not really......
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<rmg51> he expects me to not only carry the laptops but him as well :P
<MutantTurkey> weeb wub
<MutantTurkey> hit this gym for the first time in a long time
<ChinnoDog> You should do a teddy bear case mod so you only have to carry one item instead of two. You can connect the disk lights to LEDs behind teddys eyes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-25
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning teddy-dbear
<InHisName> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats happening?
<rmg51> just reading the morning paper
<rmg51> and getting ready for work
<InHisName> Getting ready for monthly foster parent training
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName yawns too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<HowdyDoody> morning bears and who ever else is awake
<ChinnoDog> bark
<waltman> I'd think that bears would still be hibernating.
<MutantTurkey> home sweet home
<pleia2> there are a lot of animals in here
<waltman> roost sweet roost?
<pleia2> there, not an animal
<pleia2> a robot!
<MutantTurkey> so went on my first conference this weekend!
<waltman> a robot NUMBER
<waltman> MutantTurkey: cool! which conference?
<MutantTurkey> DoE yearly contractors meeting
<MutantTurkey> just a bunch of different projects
<MutantTurkey> the cool one is KBase, it's an attempt to combine all this data and resources into one giant service
<MutantTurkey> they have something like 2Pb of data, the whole thing is managed via the same software as amazon's cloud services
<MutantTurkey> overall pretty cool
<MutantTurkey> so the tech stuff was cool
<MutantTurkey> the bio stuff mostly flew over my head
<waltman> E == Energy?
<waltman> or Education?
<MutantTurkey> Energy
<waltman> Why does Energy care about your bioinformatics stuff?
<MutantTurkey> It's part of the larger microbial community I think
<MutantTurkey> DoE just gets a large group of people together yearly who the give money too and talk about whats happened
<MutantTurkey> so it's a lot of stuff about things I don't really understand!
<waltman> MutantTurkey: welcome to academia!
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> thank you
<Sadin> JUst ordered a raspberry pi from MCM electronics with a case :) time to tinker away!!!!
<Sadin> itll be here in 2 days
<TheLordOfTime> cool?
<Sadin> TheLordOfTime ive been trying to get my hands on one forever!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning
<MutantTurkey> Signing my lease tomorrow!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> *YAWN*
<rmg51> WORK!!!! :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Morning peeps
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> I ran out of morning.
<InHisName> now you'll have to run with afternoon
<MutantTurkey> and now it's the evening
<ChinnoDog> sup turkey
<MutantTurkey> signing my lease in one hour!
<ChinnoDog> Then you will be stuck there.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-03
<InHisName> now its evening again !
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<ChinnoDog> fields of bacon
<ssweeny> bacon fields forever
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning all
<InHisName> I read through the man pages for ifconfig but cannot find where to show when the IP from ISP expires ?
<ChinnoDog> ifconfig doesn't handle DHCP leases. dhclient does
<ChinnoDog> InHisName:  cat /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases
<InHisName> great for internal IPs, but seeking the IP from ISP for its expire time
<ChinnoDog> If you have a router then the router is holding the lease and has the expire time.
<pvl1> i think fios holds until terminal resets
<InHisName> I had a cable modem die and comcast assisted to get an older modem linkedup to their data.   When rebooting my router, no IP is assigned to eth0.   I ran a script that sets the IP of the networkadapter (eth0) to the IP used previously under the old (dead) modem.  It's all working.   Does that mean that the old lease is still valid and renewed more ?  Even with the cable modem change ?   Seems at reboot the router should be getting assigned an IP.
<pvl1> perhaps router, but ive power cycled router and it leasewd same ip
<InHisName> router is linux box   not in ifconfig of eth0 facing the isp.   Where to look ?
<pvl1> call isp
<ChinnoDog> If you don't have a static ip the DHCP could just be really slow. I've seen it before.
<pvl1> and raise hell
<InHisName> once linux (router) finishes booting up, should'n't the eth0 have an IP address set to it from dhcp services from the isp ?  Something must be failing with my bootup process to have NO IP assigned.
<jedijf> try curl 'icanhazip.com' for your outward facing ip
<InHisName> I hard coded the old IP into ifconfig and all started to work.    Just lucky.   Being dynamic, it could change anytime.  So, if I boot up with NEW IP, then I'd need to modify the script to setup my routing in router.  Knowing the IP would be very handy to fix future issues.
<InHisName> Might stuff be in rc.conf ?  Or somewhere else ?
<InHisName> Here is line from my script:  ip route add 71.225.216.0/21 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 71.225.216.235
<InHisName> Notice the src is 71.225.216.235     The icanhazip.com shows 71.225.221.235   Both withing the same subnet.
<InHisName> Just exactly what does the src IP in above command really do ?
<InHisName> s/withing/within/
<pvl1> InHisName: ask on ##networking
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-25
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-26
<ProfessorKaos64> hey all
<pvl1> hello ProfessorKaos64
<ProfessorKaos64> Always so lonely here haha
<lazyPower> :|
<lazyPower> boooo
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-27
<InHisName2> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkey, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> hiya
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName2> jthan: y did u drop the "j" for 3 seconds, --> missed typing a key ?
<InHisName2> Morning again
<ChinnoDog> hi
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> Is there a way to channel a terminal program or a screen session through a unix socket or named pipe? I know this seems like a strange question.
<ChinnoDog> This is too complicated. Maybe I would rather not try to do that.
<square-r00t> screen sessions already use sockets
<square-r00t> /var/run/screen
<ChinnoDog> oh.
<ChinnoDog> So how do I connect to screen via socket then?
<ChinnoDog> Meaning... If I have access to the file system containing the screen socket but screen is not running on the system I can see it from, how do I connect to it?
<square-r00t> when you start a screen session, it opens a new socket.
<square-r00t> i'm going to take a guess here and assume you're trying to attach to a process that was initiated remotely and not within screen/dtach?
<ChinnoDog> Actually no but.. can I do that?
<ChinnoDog> That would be even better if I could run processes that aren't attached to a screen or terminal and connect to them later.
<square-r00t> no, you can't. hah
<ChinnoDog> This conversation is creating more questions than answers now. What I am trying to do is figure out how to isolate CLI programs inside docker containers.
<square-r00t> oh, ps auxf|less
<square-r00t> hit / (search)
<square-r00t> search for the dock name
<square-r00t> ps auxf prints all processes, their full execution path, in "tree" mode
<ChinnoDog> I don't understand how that helps me
<square-r00t> so you can see what processes another process spawns
<square-r00t> if it's running from the dock, you'll be able to find the process of the dock, and check out the children processes
<ChinnoDog> How do I communicate with a process that is running in a container if it doesn't have network ports or a unix socket in the filesystem?
<square-r00t> *most* docks, iirc, spawn them that way
<square-r00t> simple answer, you don't
<square-r00t> you can send KILL sigs and that's it
<square-r00t> (e.g. HUP, USR1, etc.)
<ChinnoDog> Not a dock, Docker
<square-r00t> http://www.linux.org/threads/kill-commands-and-signals.4423/
<square-r00t> oh...thehell. looks like some kind of UML clone
<square-r00t> the process tree *should* still show the process
<square-r00t> ultimately, What Are you Trying to Specifically Do(TM)
<ChinnoDog> The only connection I have to processes running in docker containers is network ports and file system access
<square-r00t> through the docker interface/API, sure
<ChinnoDog> Enable me to run multiple versions of a CLI environment at the same time by isolating the applications within containers
<square-r00t> but unless it's running in a paravirt mode or fully virtualized hardware (and it doesn't look like Docker does that; it looks more like chroots) you should be able to still see and interact (via SIG at least) the processes within the container
<square-r00t> but grain of salt, i'm not using docker or anything
<ChinnoDog> But that won't let me attach it to an arbitrary terminal or screen.. will it?
<ChinnoDog> It seems to me that to do this properly will create far too much overhead. I /could/ run an sshd in every container and then redirect users that ssh in to the correct container
<ChinnoDog> That will create 1 sshd per application though plus 1 just to get in.
<ChinnoDog> It might be better to abandon Docker for this. If I do that though I will need a safe way to update the system.
<ChinnoDog> Actually, this could be a good use for btrfs snapshots.
<ChinnoDog> To perform safe modifications I could snapshot the root file system, chroot into the snapshot to perform and test updates, and then remount root to the new snapshot.
<ChinnoDog> square-r00t: What do you think?
<square-r00t> ChinnoDog: that's what you gotta do, re: sshd
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to run that many sshds
<square-r00t> but no, unless it has some sort of hypervisor or such you're not going to be able to get a tty (or pty) to that container
<square-r00t> you might want to check out virtuozzo/openvz
<square-r00t> it doesn't quite need a hypervisor like fully virtualized hardware, and you can easily enter containers
<ChinnoDog> That will have even more overhead. Resources for an entire system in every VM.
<square-r00t> bad news is they're full OS installs for each container, not just a chrooted application
<square-r00t> it's not virt'd hardware
<square-r00t> it just takes up more disk space
<square-r00t> would use the same ram/cpu per container as docker
<ChinnoDog> I know it is paravirt but every system is going to be running all the normal processes
<square-r00t> (roughly)
<square-r00t> no, it's *not* paravirt.
<square-r00t> that's what i'm saying
<square-r00t> vz = chroots with some isolated device special files, etc.
<square-r00t> each container's going to be running about 4-5 processes as overhead, and that's all running via host kernel hooks
<square-r00t> (so yeah, you need a custom kernel)
<square-r00t> but you can't have your cake and eat it too
<square-r00t> (paravirt means it's able to, and does, run its own kernel inside the container on fully virtualized hardware)
<square-r00t> point being, you need to decide what you actually wanna do, because you're not gonna have a way of getting interactive shell with processes running inside a container without modifying the kernel
<ChinnoDog> That is also more overhead than I want. My alternate plan seems more practical here. Abandon containers entirely and do system updates using file system snapshots. It is not the same level of isolation but it won't take down running processes and I can test the results before I commit.
<square-r00t> (shrug)
<ChinnoDog> I don't want more to manage, I want less to manage.
<square-r00t> lol. sounds like your solution has a hell of a lot more to manage than me, but what do i know; i'm a linux sysadmin
<square-r00t> s/than/to/
<ChinnoDog> Snapshots allows me to manage one system. With OpenVZ I would have to manage one system per user. With containers I would have to manage one container per apps and additional apps to connect the containers.
<ChinnoDog> None of these approaches is perfect.
<square-r00t> btrfs is also beta, you'd be hacking the thing together yourself, and you won't be able to run them in parallel effectively. to me, that's a higher nightmare
<ChinnoDog> Seems stable enough to me. I've been running it for years.
<ChinnoDog> I had more problems with "stable" resierfs code than I ever did with btrfs.
<square-r00t> in-house always has the benefit of doing it "exactly" the way you want something done (assuming the skillsets are available to make that happen), but at the cost of admin/dev time.
<square-r00t> that's because reiserfs is trash
<square-r00t> but 1.) that's anecdotal evidence, 2.) still says nothing about the other two major issues i presented
<square-r00t> granted, you still haven't told me *why* you're doing this, so i have no idea of the use case
<ChinnoDog> To host an application on the internet for users to access.
<ChinnoDog> Since I am hosting it stability as well as density is important.
<square-r00t> stable, density, convenient; choose two
<MutantTurkey> two?
<MutantTurkey> you're lucky if you get one in the end!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-28
<jthan_> InHisName1: Yes, btw.
<jthan_> InHisName2: Do I talk to this one?
<JonathanD> jthan: InHisName* works
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> http://www.wplug.org/wiki/Meeting-20140308
<lazyPower> i dont know if anyone is near the Pittsburgh area, but I will be giving a talk about Juju on the 9'th. Feel free to RSVP and attend if you have the time
<lazyPower> *8'th
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-01
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-24
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here use flickrfs?
 * jthan has not 
<jthan> I don't evne use flickr
<ChinnoDog> I guess you don't count then.
<jthan> I should count anyway
<jthan> count me.
<pleia2> nope, shotwell has a nice built in upload-to-flickr thing that I use
<pleia2> just connects over https to their api
<pleia2> only breaks sometimes :)
<ChinnoDog> flickrfs looks good for managing what is already there though.
<pleia2> the webui is fine too
<pleia2> I don't like file managers
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-25
<lazyPower> Silly chanserv, op status is reserved for channel emergencies only
<rmg51> ..Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> I have a salvaged memory stick used in xbox 360, can I copy contents on my linux machine ?  I'd like it as a back up that can be put onto another 16GB stick later.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-29
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<lazypower> o/
<WorkingTurkey> morning peeps
<lazyPower> yo yo turkey
<lazyPower> arg stupid @ sign
<WorkingTurkey> hah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-01
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ mornin
<ChinnoBunny> morning
<ChinnoDog> Oops. I had turned into a bunny.
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog - massive anthromorph going on there eh? :)
<ChinnoDog> it happens
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-02
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o/
<lazyPower> o7
<Jackson> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> hmmm, re-ping in order it seems
<teddy-dbear> ?
<r00t^2> i just registered mucho.sexy
<r00t^2> my day has come at last
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-03
<rmg51> Morning
<icey_> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-04
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-06
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> pls pls pls)
<lazyPower> well that was fun :D
<lazyPower> pan handling over irc at 7am looking for bitcoins
<pleia2> lol
<lazyPower> o/ morning pleia2
<lazyPower> how was vacation?
<pleia2> I haven't had a vacation :)
<lazyPower> oh.. i thought you were in AU having vacation.. NEVERMIND
 * lazyPower is clearly crossing wires again
<pleia2> haha, no, I was there for linux.conf.au
<pleia2> just went a day early to adjust to time zone + see penguins
<lazyPower> penguins! \o/
<pleia2> wild penguins!
<pleia2> it was amazing :)
<lazyPower> even better!
<pleia2> the conference was good too
<lazyPower> I've never been, and the  plane ride sounds long and boring. so i'm on the fence on if i realllllly want to go to Australia
<pleia2> Ambien is your friend, I slept through half the flight, then it's not so bad :)
<pleia2> bonus: every domestic flight then feel short
<pleia2> 6 hours? no problem!
<lazyPower> hah, thats what i do when i fly intl to europe
<lazyPower> drink decaf the day prior and down a sleep water after sleep depriving myself the night before
 * pleia2 envys the PA to Europe flights
<pleia2> envies?
<lazyPower> i can read typonese
<pleia2> :)
<lazyPower> we're good
<pleia2> I don't know how to English
<lazyPower> My english is questionable at best
<lazyPower> our technical writer, evil-nick, shudders when i make doc contributions
<lazyPower> s/evil-nick/evilnick/
<pleia2> haha
 * pleia2 seeks breakfast
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-28
<waltman> Do I really need to reboot every time Ubuntu tells me to? Because it's getting to be several times a week.
<waltman> hmm, maybe it was the systemd update on february 23...
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> teddy-dbear: you're up early ;-)
<teddy-dbear> the same as usual
<icey> heh yeah, but now it's lunchtime for me
<teddy-dbear> anytime is chocolate time for me :-D
<icey> indeed!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy!
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-27
<teddy-dbear> \Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey teddy-dbear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-28
<teddy-dbear> morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> ddd
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-03
<teddy-dbear> I'mmm baaack!
<teddy-dbear> did you miss me?
<waltman> I just came back too!
<teddy-dbear> did you even notice I was gone?
<waltman> Sorry, I lost all my history when I rebooted.
<waltman> during the storm my UPS decided the battery needed to be replaced, and decided to keep reminding me of this every few hours.
<waltman> very loudly
<rmg51> our power was out for about 24 hours
<rmg51> came back on about an hour ago
<waltman> Ugh. I never lost power, but had a lot of spikes.
<waltman> It's unclear if I can get it to do another self test without pressing the power button, and it's also unclear if it still keeps feeding power to the devices when it's off.
<waltman> But ubuntu had gotten itself into a weird state, so it seemed like a good time to reboot.
<swift110> hey all
<waltman> yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I need help from a bash wizard. If I use a here string to send input into a command how do I leave the input open so that I can interactively type after it runs?
<ChinnoDog> E.g. If I run "su - <<< 'password'" it will accept the password but then it immediately exits because it received EOF. Or, I might use a command to run some SQL on a database that populates some temp tables and then manually execute a few things afterwards.
<jedijf> add ;$SHELL to the end of the initial command....it will re-open the shell
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-01
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I don't think that works here. su opens the shell. I can't open it again without passing the password to it aghin. With db example the temp tables would be destroyed soon as the db connection closes.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
